# Police State of America



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

So many possibilities for this thread, but old as this one is we may as well start here.
Dashcam Video Shows Arrest of Man Driving Wife to Hospital to Give Birth | NBC Chicago

As near as I can tell all charges were eventually dropped. The fuzzy brained officer responsible, seems to have escaped any punishment as well. Thankfully the baby lived, no thanks to Hebron's finest idiot.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Wtf*

There might actually be repercussions on this one as the victim is not a young black male.
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/australian-woman-killed-minneapolis-police-094402554.html


> MINNEAPOLIS — Relatives and neighbours of an Australian woman fatally shot by Minneapolis police over the weekend demanded answers Monday about the mysterious shooting in which the meditation teacher was reportedly killed by an officer who fired from the passenger seat of a squad car as the woman stood outside the driver's door.
> Authorities released no details about what led to the shooting of Justine Damond, whose fiance said she had called 911 to report what she believed was a sexual assault in an alley near her home.
> Police said officers were responding to a call about a possible assault late Saturday when she was killed. There were no known witnesses other than the two officers in the squad car that showed up. A newspaper report said Damond was shot while standing alongside the car in her pyjamas .





> Neighbour Joan Hargrave called the killing "an execution" and said there was no reason for a well-trained officer to see Damond as a threat.
> "This is a tragedy — that someone who's asking for help would call the police and get shot by the police," Hargrave said.
> Officials said the officers' body cameras were not turned on and that a squad car camera did not capture the shooting. Investigators were still trying to determine whether other video exists.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Shoot first - ask questions later.

That seems to be the norm in the US.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

it has nothing to do with police state more of an offended police officer.
The Victim was in her PJs speaking to a male officer unaccompanied by another male that was related to her, in an alley as well as speaking to the officer as a peer. Which is unacceptable to the Somalia officer. in his faith woman must be modestly attired, keep her head down, never look a man in the eye or smile because they misconstrue this as an invitation or disrespect

so he shot her - plan and simple.. hence the reason the body camera was turned off.
First Somali-Muslim police officer in Minnesota KILLS blonde yoga instructor in cold blood - Geller Report


https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/07/justine-damond-mohamed-noor/


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> it has nothing to do with police state more of an offended police officer.
> The Victim was in her PJs speaking to a male officer unaccompanied by another male that was related to her, in an alley as well as speaking to the officer as a peer. Which is unacceptable to the Somalia officer. in his faith woman must be modestly attired, keep her head down, never look a man in the eye or smile because they misconstrue this as an invitation or disrespect
> 
> so he shot her - plan and simple.. hence the reason the body camera was turned off.


This is not only ridiculous, it also doesn't make any sense.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

krs said:


> This is not only ridiculous, it also doesn't make any sense.


the officer in question has been under investigation several times for 'handling' women inappropriately - each time with camera off.. 
so i am not shocked he took it one step further.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

One Tiny step. Long read between the bits I quoted.



> The police report would claim it all kicked off at 7:38 a.m., but Bob Harte later thought it had to be earlier.
> His 7:20 a.m. alarm had just yanked him awake. Got to get the kids - a boy in seventh grade, a girl in kindergarten - ready for school. Then he heard, like a starter's pistol setting everything into motion, the first pounding on the front door of his home in Leawood, Kansas, a bedroom suburb south of Kansas City. It was thunderous. It didn't stop. Should I get up? Bob thought. Should I not? Sounded like the house was coming down, he would recall later.
> Wearing only gym shorts, the stocky 51-year-old left his wife in bed and shuffled downstairs. The solid front door had a small window carved at eye-level, one-foot-square. As he approached, Harte saw the porch was clogged with police officers. Immediately after opening the door, seven members of the Johnson County Sheriff's Office (JCSO) pressed into the house brandishing guns and a battering ram. Bob found himself flat on floor, hands behind his head, his eyes locked on the boots of the cop standing over him with an AR-15 assault rifle. Are there kids? the officers were yelling. Where are the kids?
> "And I'm laying there staring at this guy's boots fearing for my kids' lives, trying to tell them where my children are," Harte recalled later in a deposition on July 9, 2015. "They are sending these guys with their guns drawn running upstairs to bust into my children's house, bedroom, wake them out of bed."
> ...





> "The defendants in this case caused an unjustified governmental intrusion into the Hartes' home based on nothing more than junk science, an incompetent investigation, and a publicity stunt," Lucero wrote in his opinion. "The Fourth Amendment does not condone this conduct, and neither can I."
> The judge went on to question the department's claim of probable cause for the raid - particularly on the issue of the supposedly "positive" field-tested tea leaves. "There was no probable cause at any step of the investigation," the judge wrote. "Not at the garden shop, not at the gathering of the tea leaves, and certainly not at the analytical stage when the officers willfully ignored directions to submit any presumed results to a laboratory for analysis."


Glad to see the district judges allowing the lawsuit to proceed.

EDIT: See I forgot the link. See below:
'We'll never be the same': A hydroponic tomato garden inspired police to raid a family's home | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's monstrous behaviour.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember this one. No way should he be rehired, the bum should be behind bars.

Probably just a coincidence but he bears a remarkable resemblance to Mark Fuhrman.

Ohio ex-cop who killed unarmed black man seeks reinstatement - seattlepi.com


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Officers who shot Che Taylor sue Kshama Sawant for defamation - seattlepi.com


> *Officers who shot Che Taylor sue Kshama Sawant for defamation*


My first reaction to the headline did a 180, when I read the opening paragraphs:



> Two Seattle police officers accuse socialist Seattle City Councilwoman Kshama Sawant of defamation for decrying their fatal shooting of Che Taylor during a February 2016 confrontation in Wedgwood.
> 
> The two police officers who fatally shot Che Taylor during a confrontation in Wedgwood in February 2016 now blame Seattle City Councilwoman Kshama Sawant for defamation and emotional distress.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

My initial reaction was WTF. Suspension with pay does not cut it here.

Utah officer who arrested nurse over blood test put on leave* | Colorado Springs Gazette, News



> SALT LAKE CITY — A Utah nurse said she was scared to death when a police officer handcuffed and dragged her screaming from a hospital after she refused to allow blood to be drawn from an unconscious patient.
> 
> After Alex Wubbels and her attorneys released dramatic video of the arrest, prosecutors called for a criminal investigation and Salt Lake City police put Detective Jeff Payne on paid leave Friday.
> 
> "This cop bullied me. He bullied me to the utmost extreme," Wubbels said in an interview with The Associated Press. "And nobody stood in his way."





> Payne wrote in a police report that he grabbed Wubbels and took her outside to avoid causing a "scene" in the emergency room. He said his boss, a lieutenant whose actions also were being reviewed, told him to arrest Wubbels if she kept interfering.
> 
> The detective left Wubbels in a hot police car for 20 minutes before realizing that blood had already been drawn as part of treatment, said her lawyer, Karra Porter. Wubbels was not charged.


Now if you or I left a dog in a hot car at this time of year, you can bet we would suffer consequences far more serious than paid leave.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I watched the video, and read a few different treatments of this incident.

That jerk with a badge needs a serious attitude correction. There was zero call for his aggression. She was doing her job, backed up by hospital policy and administrators giving her clear instructions - and the policy was one that the police department had agreed to follow. Buddy was just pissed that a woman in a position of authority denied him his way.

A second officer has now been suspended - unidentified, put possibly the Lt. who was ordering him to get the sample - or perhaps his partner at the scene, who stood by like a dumbass.

Now off on slightly related tangent: anyone see the last season (3) of Fargo? This cop looks an awful lot like Ewan McGregor's character, the bail bondsman....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Related:* Trump to roll back Obama's crackdown on military equipment for local police- POLITICO

(Norman Rockwell's original painting, "The Runaway")


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, the gal has a boyfriend who gets himself shot. She's probably nowhere near having creme de la creme status. She probably went so far as to mouth off at the idiot arresting her for no reason. 

OTOH the bums in blue need to have thicker skins or find a different way to make a living if they think this is acceptable behavior. 

Lawsuit alleges Aurora cops assaulted woman who drove boyfriend with gunshot wound to the hospital | Colorado Springs Gazette, News




> An Aurora woman says after she rushed her boyfriend who had a bullet wound to the hospital, a police officer threw her to the ground, choked her and stomped on her head, according to a federal lawsuit.
> 
> OyZhana Williams sued the officer and two others Tuesday in U.S. District Court in Denver claiming the officers used excessive force.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Original story here:
Seahawks' Michael Bennett alleges excessive force by Las Vegas police - seattlepi.com

Whether or not the incident was racist is more or less irrelevant. Given that there were reports of gunshots, one does wonder why the officers body cam was not turned on. When someone tries to blame the victim I get suspicious, especially if he was doing what others were doing in the same situation. I would certainly have been crouched behind cover and I would also have tried to bolt from a building if I thought a shootout was in the making.

Vegas police union calls for investigation of Michael Bennett - seattlepi.com


> Grammas repeated Las Vegas police claims that Bennett's actions during the incident — taking cover behind a gaming machine before running out of the building — constituted "reasonable suspicion" to detain him.
> 
> "As our uniformed officered entered the casino, they observed Bennett hiding behind a slot machine," Grammas wrote. "When officers turned towards Bennett, he bolted out of the casino, leaped over a four-foot barrier wall, and hid from officers as he crouched close to the wall on the sidewalk."
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure where to begin on this one. The cop guns a deaf man down for not obeying orders, while ignoring witnesses who were shouting: "He can't hear you." If the cops could not hear the witnesses then how could they possibly expect the target to hear the cops???

Sorry, but a hit and run that involved only property should never turn into a capital offense, especially when the man gunned down was not the hit and run driver.

Other than that it is a perfect illustration as to why not obeying a cops orders, should never be considered provocation to use lethal force.

Witnesses yell 'he can't hear you' as cops shoot deaf man | Colorado Springs Gazette, News



> OKLAHOMA CITY — Oklahoma City police officers who opened fire on a man in front of his home as he approached them holding a metal pipe didn't hear witnesses yelling that he was deaf, a department official said Wednesday.
> 
> Magdiel Sanchez, 35, wasn't obeying the officers' commands before one shot him with a gun and the other with a Taser on Tuesday night, police Capt. Bo Mathews said at a news conference. He said witnesses were yelling "he can't hear you" before the officers fired, but they didn't hear them.
> ...
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> My initial reaction was WTF. Suspension with pay does not cut it here.
> 
> Utah officer who arrested nurse over blood test put on leave* | Colorado Springs Gazette, News
> 
> ...


Oh my! The union thinks the culprits are not getting a fair shake. Seems the recently released bodycam video makes them look like common thugs. 

In the long run it would be far more productive to let them take their lumps like any other common thug. That is the best way I can think of to put an end to this sort of crap.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-union-blasts-handling-utah-nurse-arrest-probe-223920964.html


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Mystery Surrounds Metal Towers Popping Up In Tunnels & Bridge*










Mysterious metal towers are popping up at local tunnels, and soon they’ll start appearing at bridges, too.

But even people on the MTA board in charge of the towers can’t say why they’re being used or what’s in them, CBS2’s Dave Carlin reports.

Jose Lugo said the tall metal towers quickly appeared up after the Brooklyn Battery Tunnel tolls booths came down.

“We don’t really know what’s the purpose of this,” he told Carlin.

It’s a $100 million MTA project shrouded in secrecy, with 18 of them for tunnels and bridges. So what are they exactly?

The MTA’s man in charge of the bridges and tunnels, Cedrick Fulton, dodged Carlin’s questions Wednesday.

“I said no comment,” he said.

Some MTA board members, including New York City Transportation Commissioner Polly Trottenberg, say they know too little about the towers – even with half the money already spent and some of the towers already up.

“A lot of the board members felt they didn’t have all the details they would have wanted, myself included,” she said.

Residents suspect there is much more going on in the towers than meets the eye and wonder if they’ll ever really know what’s going on inside of them.

“I’m going to guess that it’s not just a decoration,” Alyssa Renkas, of the Upper West Side, said.

“It’s a bit mind-boggling that the MTA is approving $100 million for what appears to us to be big, decorative pylons,” says John Kaehny, the leader of the watchdog group Reinvent Albany. “What we’re asking for is transparency from the MTA.”

CBS2 demanded answers from MTA Chairman Joe Lhota.

Carlin: “Some of your own board members say they don’t know the specifics.”

Lhota: “The base of these new pieces that are going up include whatever fiber optics are necessary for those Homeland Security items.”

In other words, anti-terror technology. Could that one day include facial recognition? We don’t know and Lhota won’t say.

(CBS New York)​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_That Utah cop who arrested a nurse over a blood draw dispute? He's toast._

*Utah police officer fired for treatment of nurse who refused blood draw*










A Utah police officer was fired Tuesday after being seen on video roughly handcuffing a nurse because she refused to allow a blood draw in an incident that became a flashpoint in the conversation about use of force by police.

Salt Lake City police Chief Mike Brown made the decision to fire Det. Jeff Payne after an internal investigation found he violated department policies when he arrested nurse Alex Wubbels and dragged her screaming from the hospital, department spokesperson Sgt. Brandon Shearer said.

Brown said in a disciplinary letter that he was "deeply troubled" by Payne's conduct, which he described as "inappropriate, unreasonable, unwarranted, discourteous, disrespectful" and said brought "significant disrepute" on the department.

"You demonstrated extremely poor professional judgment, especially for an officer with 27 years of experience, which calls into question your ability to effectively serve the public and the department," Brown wrote.

* * *​
Payne was also fired from a part-time job as a paramedic after he was caught on camera saying he'd take transient patients to the University of Utah hospital where Wubbels worked and transport "good patients" elsewhere.

Payne had previously been disciplined in 2013 after internal-affairs investigators confirmed that he sexually harassed a female co-worker in a "persistent and severe" way.
(CBC)​


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/georgia-...s-over-school-search-suspended-203203193.html


> ATLANTA (AP) — Georgia's governor on Monday suspended a sheriff who faces charges including sexual battery after a drug search at a high school earlier this year.
> 
> In an executive order, Gov. Nathan Deal suspended Worth County Sheriff Jeff Hobby pending the final outcome of his case or the expiration of his term of office, whichever comes first.





> According to the lawsuit, Hobby arrived at the school with a "target list" of 13 students that he suspected of having drugs. Only three of the listed students were at school that day, and Hobby had them brought to administrative offices and searched. The lawsuit says Hobby then put the entire school on lockdown; students were confined to classrooms, hallways and the gym. Their cellphones were confiscated so they couldn't call their parents.
> 
> Approximately 900 students were searched, but no illegal drugs or drug paraphernalia were found. Sheriff's deputies conducted intrusive body searches, touching students' private parts and lifting their clothing in view of others, the lawsuit says.


Suspending the bum is a good start but as long as this attitude prevails we still have the Stasi, and Gestapo plying their trade on American soil.


> Lawyers representing the sheriff and deputies in the civil case argue say their clients are entitled to official immunity and have asked a judge to dismiss the lawsuit.


NOTE: Despite all the abuse there were no drugs to be found.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This happened in 2015 - first I've heard of it. Wish I could say "unbelievable" but, y'know, *'murica.*

What's left of a man's house - a man who had nothing to do with the alleged crime - a crime which was... wait for it... shoplifting a couple of shirts and a belt from Wal-Mart:










Not pull quotes here - you gotta read this for yourselves... Free Though Project via BoingBoing


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> This happened in 2015 - first I've heard of it. Wish I could say "unbelievable" but, y'know, *'murica.*
> 
> What's left of a man's house - a man who had nothing to do with the alleged crime - a crime which was... wait for it... shoplifting a couple of shirts and a belt from Wal-Mart:
> 
> ...


Anyone who has been carefully following the Bunkerville trials in Nevada can be forgiven for believing the federal courts are totally corrupt. Let's hope this case proves to be an exception and the homeowner is properly compensated for what can only be described as gross police misconduct.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> for what can only be described as gross police misconduct.



And THAT no doubt is probably _*all that will happen*_.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Not sure where to begin on this one. The cop guns a deaf man down for not obeying orders, while ignoring witnesses who were shouting: "He can't hear you." If the cops could not hear the witnesses then how could they possibly expect the target to hear the cops???
> 
> *Sorry, but a hit and run that involved only property should never turn into a capital offense, especially when the man gunned down was not the hit and run driver.
> 
> ...


A follow up on this one. As we have come to anticipate no charges.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/prosecutor-declines-charge-officer-deaf-mans-killing-205032256.html


> OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) — An Oklahoma prosecutor announced Friday that he won't charge a police officer who fatally shot a deaf man, determining the killing was legally justified after the man aggressively approached the officer while armed with a 2-foot metal pipe.
> 
> Oklahoma County District Attorney David Prater cleared Officer Chris Barnes in the Sept. 19 shooting of 35-year-old Magdiel Sanchez outside his south Oklahoma City home. A second officer who shot Sanchez with a Taser, Lt. Matt Lindsey, also acted justifiably because of the potential threat to the officers' lives, Prater said.
> 
> "At the moment Officer Barnes discharged his pistol he was acting in self-defense and, in my opinion, had no other reasonable option to prevent Mr. Sanchez from seriously injuring or killing him," Prater said. "Both officers employed techniques in an attempt to de-escalate and bring the situation to a peaceful ending. It is due to no fault of the officers that the matter ended violently."


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

For those who have swallowed the official Bundy narrative hook line and sinker you must watch this video.

Turns out the Bundys have been telling the truth all along and now there a smoking gun to back their word.

https://www.facebook.com/itmattersh...5329774615490/994624744019324/?type=2&theater


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Off the top I am going to question why Texas Cops would consider auto theft a capital crime. 

At least one of the cops was firing without being aware of what was behind his target. A clear indicator that he failed to pass Basic Gun Safety 101. Such cops should not be allowed to possess firearms Full Stop.

I think a Manslaughter charge is in order, but doubt that he will get anything tougher than a weeks suspension with pay.

Sheriff: Boy's death in officer shooting 'tragic accident' | 98.7FM & AM1340 Fox News WGAU



> TZ, Texas - The death of a 6-year-old boy who was shot and killed by a stray bullet when deputies near San Antonio opened fire on a woman being sought for crimes is a "tragic accident," a Texas sheriff said Friday.
> 
> The woman, 30-year-old Amanda Jones, was also fatally shot in the incident Thursday afternoon. Bexar County deputies had pursued her for a car theft and other offenses about two hours before confronting her on the porch of a trailer that she had forced her way into, Sheriff Javier Salazar said. The boy, Kameron Prescott, was inside the trailer, although Salazar said deputies didn't know anyone was at the home in the San Antonio suburb of Schertz.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I had been looking for a more coherent report on this incident. This is an improvement over the earlier reports. 

Again don't expect to see any repercussions other than a weeks suspension with pay. 

FWIW with modern technology, dispatchers had to have been aware that the call was likely from out of state. Was this information withheld from the SWAT team or did the idiot in charge fail to pass it along to the assassin? 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-man-charged-felony-swatting-221332522.html



> ...
> A lawyer for Finch’s family said in a statement that while they are pleased that “an alleged swatter was detained, the swatter did not shoot an unarmed man stepping out onto his porch.”
> 
> *The statement points out that the Wichita Police officer shot and killed Finch. “While the WPD has attempted to deflect the cause of death to a phone call- Andrew was killed by a bullet fired by an officer who clearly had no cause to fire. Prank or no prank- no officer claimed to have seen a weapon before firing, and that fact alone makes this shooting reckless at best.*
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> I had been looking for a more coherent report on this incident. This is an improvement over the earlier reports.
> 
> Again don't expect to see any repercussions other than a weeks suspension with pay.
> 
> ...





> : “Officers gave him several verbal commands to put his hands up and walk towards them. The male complied for a very short time and then put his hands back down to his waist. The officers continued to give him verbal commands to put his hands up, and he lowered them again.
> 
> “The male then turned towards the officers on the east side of the residence, lowered his hands to the waistband again, then suddenly pulled them back up towards those officers at the east.
> 
> ...


So let's apply some very basic deductive reasoning here. He lowered his hands, a nervous cop on a bull horn shouts: "Raise your hands". He does so, probably turning towards the voice and an idiot looking to notch a kill shoots him.

Essentially he was doing what he was told. Since this was a SWAT team we can rest assured the officers to the east were in full body armour and therefore in no danger whatsoever. We can also conclude that the shooter should have known this and was either very poorly trained or if properly vetted would have never been on the team in the first place.

Obviously the city of Wichita is going to suffer some heavy financial damage as part of the aftermath.

*EDIT*: As I alluded earlier the reporting on this incident has been pathetic. Latest report out of Kansas claims none of the officers involved were SWAT team members. It is also very clear they were not well enough trained to handle the reported incident. 

Also interesting to note that the police have as yet to allow family members to view the body, nor have they returned cell phones and computers seized after the assassination. Something tells me all of this is going to pump up the settlement even further. Wanna bet the cops were worried a family member had recorded the incident on a cell phone and somehow managed to transfer the video to their computer?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> For those who have swallowed the official Bundy narrative hook line and sinker you must watch this video.
> 
> Turns out the Bundys have been telling the truth all along and now there a smoking gun to back their word.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/itmattersh...5329774615490/994624744019324/?type=2&theater


This sums it up nicely:

*The Cliven Bundy Prosecution Was a Miscarriage of Justice. He Deserved to Walk Free.*

https://slate.com/news-and-politics...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Don



SINC said:


> This sums it up nicely:*
> 
> The Cliven Bundy Prosecution Was a Miscarriage of Justice. He Deserved to Walk Free.*
> 
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


Much better than the Lamestream reports but still fails to mention: That the cattle had been illegally held by the BLM. That the only threats of violence were from the BLM who had a large military team in full body armor and auto weapons. That the BLM had already killed over 50 cows and steers. That the BLM had destroyed the water systems developed by the Bundys and others over a period of one hundred years, further endangering the Bundy cows and other wildlife. That the Bundys were not protecting just their cattle but their historic grazing and water rights. That in no way does grazing cattle limit public access, in fact the roads built and maintained by the ranchers actually aid access to the area. That Cliven Bundy does not carry firearms and was not even present at Bunkerville......

Unfortunately by halting the trial, judge Navarro may have prevented Dirty Dan Love and several other government miscreants from facing perjury and other more serious charges.

BTW the million dollars in unpaid grazing fees that the Lamestream kept touting, turns out it was about $8000 and the Bundys were disputing whether those fees should go to the BLM or the state of Nevada.

EDIT: Also failed to mention that the guvment has spent hundreds of million$ of dollar$, trying to steal the Bundy grazing and water rights and in this failed attempt to send them to jail so they would be unable to graze their cattle and therefore forfeit their grazing and water rights.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

This one's a little too close to home. For whatever reason the Mounties seem inclined to leave all traces of humanity and intelligence behind when dealing with Indians, and it looks like this one will cost taxpayers plenty.

Siksika man claims he was beaten by RCMP, seeks $2 million in damages | Calgary Herald



> ...
> “Without a warrant, valid consent, or exigent circumstances, the Officers entered the plaintiffs’ home by pushing past the child,” says the statement of claim, filed at Calgary Court of Queen’s Bench.
> 
> “After entering the plaintiffs’ home, the officers found the plaintiffs deeply asleep and naked on their bedroom floor.
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

This one is just sick and the CYA explanation absolutely obscene. 
https://www.azcentral.com/story/new...ers-mesa-police-reviewing-incident/347913002/


> Virginia and her family say the case is an example of excessive force.
> 
> Police were initially asked to not bother or question the woman because of her "fragile" state, Hahn said, adding that another relative was the one who made the call for a welfare check.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like we have to include the police city of London in this thread. My God $12 a ride at todays inflated cost of gasoline has to leave the women with just about zero profit. Wanna bet the Meals on Wheels Volunteers are next on the take-down list?



> A London woman who survived breast cancer isn’t faring so well against city bylaw officers who fined her $2,260 for providing a service to patients that medical staff say is invaluable.
> 
> For more than three years, the woman has been a regular at an outpatient clinic at St. Joseph’s Hospital, providing rides to and from the clinic to patients who aren’t allowed to drive after being sedated for procedures such as endoscopies and colonoscopies.
> 
> ...


The rest of the indictment of Londons sorry assed protectors of evil can be found here.
A cancer survivor was fined $2,260 for driving patients to and from hospital appointments | Calgary Herald


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Looks like we have to include the police city of London in this thread. My God $12 a ride at todays inflated cost of gasoline has to leave the women with just about zero profit. Wanna bet the Meals on Wheels Volunteers are next on the take-down list?
> 
> The rest of the indictment of Londons sorry assed protectors of evil can be found here.
> A cancer survivor was fined $2,260 for driving patients to and from hospital appointments | Calgary Herald


This is unavoidable when living in an extremely regulated province/country. Freedom is regulated, rules for everything. Now if this woman got in an accident and hurt a passanger doing this and was sued, what happens then? She is not insured as a taxi or any other transport and then people would be crying out about how it needed to be a qualified drive. Living in an age where people sue for just about everything these sort of things will always have trouble. 

Now I am completely against this and think this service is a good one. I think other people do the exact same thing. Cancer survivors driving people to and from the hospital, being someone who they can talk to who understands what they are going through. This is one of the many downfalls of the nanny state we live in.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Cops who make a mistake? That's bad enough. Cops you deliberately lie about murdering someone? That's a whole other matter....*

*Black man killed by Sacramento police was shot seven times from behind*










An independent autopsy shows Stephon Clark was shot seven times from behind and took up to 10 minutes to die, according to a pathologist hired by attorneys for his family.

The 22-year-old black man was unarmed when he was killed by police officers in Sacramento, Calif., on March 18. They say they mistook the cellphone he was carrying for a gun.

Police said they were responding to a call reporting someone breaking car windows. Clark, the father of two young sons, was in his grandparents' backyard when shot. 

Dr. Bennet Omalu told a news conference Friday that Clark was shot in the right back side of the neck and had a cluster of wounds in the upper right side of his back.

The pathologist said any one of those wounds would have been fatal, and that Clark would have died in three to 10 minutes.

olice have said Clark was facing and advancing toward officers when they fired, and that they could not approach him for five minutes. 

The pathologist said Clark also suffered an eighth gunshot wound to the thigh that occurred as he was falling or already on the ground.

(CBC)​


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Cross linked to this thread as it is a worthy addition.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...-attack-ns-premier-cops-teen.html#post2631538


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Interesting how the NRA hasn't said a peep about this Texas gun owner, despite the blatant violation of his civil rights..._

*Black activist jailed for his Facebook posts speaks out about secret FBI surveillance*
_Rakem Balogun spoke out against police brutality. Now he is believed to be the first prosecuted under a secretive US effort to track so-called ‘black identity extremists’_










Rakem Balogun thought he was dreaming when armed agents in tactical gear stormed his apartment. Startled awake by a large crash and officers screaming commands, he soon realized his nightmare was real, and he and his 15-year-old son were forced outside of their Dallas home, wearing only underwear.

Handcuffed and shaking in the cold wind, Balogun thought a misunderstanding must have led the FBI to his door on 12 December 2017. The father of three said he was shocked to later learn that agents investigating “domestic terrorism” had been monitoring him for years and were arresting him that day in part because of his Facebook posts criticizing police.

“It’s tyranny at its finest,” said Balogun, 34. “I have not been doing anything illegal for them to have surveillance on me. I have not hurt anyone or threatened anyone.”

Balogun spoke to the Guardian this week in his first interview since he was released from prison after five months locked up and denied bail while US attorneys tried and failed to prosecute him, accusing him of being a threat to law enforcement and an illegal gun owner.

Balogun, who lost his home and more while incarcerated, is believed to be the first person targeted and prosecuted under a secretive US surveillance effort to track so-called “black identity extremists”. In a leaked August 2017 report from the FBI’s Domestic Terrorism Analysis Unit, officials claimed that there had been a “resurgence in ideologically motivated, violent criminal activity” stemming from African Americans’ “perceptions of police brutality”.

* * *

Balogun, who was working full-time for an IT company when he was arrested, has long been an activist, co-founding Guerrilla Mainframe and the Huey P Newton Gun Club, two groups fighting police brutality and advocating for the rights of black gun owners. Some of the work included coordinating meals for the homeless, youth picnics and self-defense classes – but that’s not what interested the FBI.

Investigators began monitoring Balogun, whose legal name is Christopher Daniels, after he participated in an Austin, Texas, rally in March 2015 protesting against law enforcement, special agent Aaron Keighley testified in court.

The FBI, Keighley said, learned of the protest from a video on Infowars, a far-right site run by the commentator Alex Jones, known for spreading false news and conspiracy theories.

The reference to Infowars stunned Balogun: “They’re using a conspiracy theorist video as a reason to justify their tyranny? That is a big insult.”

* * *

When he was arrested, police confiscated his .38-caliber handgun and an unloaded AK-style assault rifle – and also, he said, took his book ******* with Guns by the civil rights leader Robert F Williams.

“They were really desperate,” Balogun said. “This is pretty much like Stalin 1950 – ‘You show me the man. I show you the crime.’”

The prosecution’s case eventually unraveled – but in the process, so did Balogun’s life.

*‘Punished for political activity’*
The government’s own crime data has largely undermined the notion of a growing threat from a “black identity extremist” [BIE] movement, a term invented by law enforcement. In addition to an overall decline in police deaths, most individuals who shoot and kill officers are white men, and white supremacists have been responsible for nearly 75% of deadly extremist attacks since 2001.

The BIE surveillance and failed prosecution of Balogun, first reported by Foreign Policy, have drawn comparisons to the government’s discredited efforts to monitor and disrupt activists during the civil rights movement, particularly the FBI counterintelligence program called Cointelpro, which targeted Martin Luther King Jr, the NAACP and the Black Panther party.

* * *

Sometimes when you couldn’t prove somebody was a terrorist, it’s because they weren’t a terrorist,” he said, adding that prosecutors’ argument that Balogun was too dangerous to be released on bail was “astonishing”.

“It seems this effort was designed to punish him for his political activity rather than actually solve any sort of security issue.”

The official one-count indictment against Balogun was illegal firearm possession, with prosecutors alleging he was prohibited from owning a gun due to a 2007 misdemeanor domestic assault case in Tennessee. But this month, a judge rejected the charge, saying the firearms law did not apply.


The US attorney’s office and the FBI declined to comment.

* * *

...Balogun has also been forced to confront the harsh reality of life post-incarceration: he lost his vehicle, job and home; his son was forced to move and transfer schools and Balogun missed much of the first year of his newborn daughter’s life.

“This has been a nightmare for my entire family,” he said, adding that he was still recovering from the monotony and isolation of incarceration: “It was like living like a dog confined to a small backyard.”

Balogun said he also had to accept the fact that the government would probably continue to monitor to him and could seek new ways to disrupt his life. But the threat wouldn’t stop him from organizing and speaking out, he added: “As long as my community needs me to serve them, I’ll be there.”


(The Guardian)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> _Interesting how the NRA hasn't said a peep about this Texas gun owner, despite the blatant violation of his civil rights..._


The NRA can't be seen supporting the gun rights of someone mixed up with domestic violence.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> The NRA can't be seen supporting the gun rights of someone mixed up with domestic violence.


I guess a link & brief precis wouldn't have worked.

Curious that _The Grunnion_ picked this up...
/sarc


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

It also happens that the cops do get it right. I agree with the outcome here:
https://calgaryherald.com/news/crim...3d-436e-a067-62fd25f5d8c7?video_autoplay=true
A little lengthy for a simple quote. Read it or not as you wish.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> It also happens that the cops do get it right. I agree with the outcome here:
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/crim...3d-436e-a067-62fd25f5d8c7?video_autoplay=true
> A little lengthy for a simple quote. Read it or not as you wish.


Agreed, four warnings to drop the weapon and still advancing cost the woman her life. The female officer had no choice and is rightfully innocent of any criminal act. She followed protocol and good on her for doing so.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

And back to the heart of the subject, which is cops behaving like thugs. Is it steroids, amphetamines, or just old fashioned government terrorism at the root of this.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ex-asheville-cop-arraigned-on-charges-he-beat-man-over-jaywalking/



> *ASHEVILLE, N.C. --* A former North Carolina police officer facing criminal charges after body camera footage appears to show him beating a man suspected of jaywalking was arraigned in Buncombe County court Friday, reports CBS affiliate WSPA.
> 
> Ex-Asheville Police Department officer Christopher William Hickman was charged late Thursday with assault by strangulation, assault inflicting serious injury, and communication threats following controversy in the wake of the August video leak to the Asheville Citizen Times. In the body camera footage, Hickman can be seen beating and tasing 33-year-old Johnnie Rush after he was stopped for jaywalking on August 24, 2017.
> 
> The Asheville Police chief put Hickman on desk duty immediately following the beating last August, and he resigned from the force in January after an internal investigation determined he should be fired. Still, the case remained a secret until the recording was leaked to the local newspaper and published last week, sparking community outrage. People there want to know why his arrest took so long when the incident is on tape, reports CBS News' Mark Strassmann. The FBI is now investigating.


Even though jaywalking is not an arrestable offense Cops on both sides of the Untied State of America are obviously convinced it is.

https://www.blacklistednews.com/art...ed-unconscious-and-arrested-over-alleged.html
Lamestream version here:
https://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/article/76-year-old-deaf-woman-sues-Alameda-County-13159009.php



> Jin and Corvello first encountered each other on the morning of July 21, 2017, when Jin was out shopping for groceries. The lawsuit claims that Corvello began yelling at Jin while she was allegedly jaywalking, but because Jin is “profoundly deaf” she couldn’t hear or understand his commands.As Corvello moved closer to her, the suit alleges, Jin pointed to her ear with one hand and waved her hand back and forth with the other to signal that she was deaf.​“Despite recognizing that Mrs. Jin could not hear or understand him, Officer Corvello made no attempts to effectively communicate with Mrs. Jin at any point before or during her arrest,” the suit states.
> 
> Within minutes of Corvello watching an elderly deaf woman cross the road with her groceries, Jin found herself surrounded by police — for jaywalking. As officers arrived, they searched Jin and all of her groceries. During the search, Jin produced her California identification card, disabled senior citizen bus pass, and a handwritten card with the name and phone number of Jin’s daughter for emergencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Police Taser 87-Year-Old Woman Snipping Dandelions For A Salad; Police Chief Defends



> An 87-year-old grandmother who was using a knife to snip dandelions for a salad was tasered in the chest by police — and the chief of police defends the use of force.
> 
> Martha Al-Bishara was clipping the weeds last Friday in the woods by her home in rural Georgia, about 80 miles north of Atlanta. That's when an employee at a nearby Boys and Girls Club called 911 to tell police that a woman was walking around with a knife.
> 
> "She's old so she can't get around too well, but ... " the employee said on the 911 recording, according to Fox News. "Looks like she's walking around looking for something, like, vegetation to cut down or something. There's a bag, too."


More:



> Etheridge told WTVC that police used the "lowest use of force" they could. "An 87-year-old woman with a knife still has the ability to hurt an officer," he said. "In my opinion, it was the lowest use of force we could have used to simply stop that threat at the time."


What a crock...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Police Taser 87-Year-Old Woman Snipping Dandelions For A Salad; Police Chief Defends
> What a crock...


The only thing that will stop this madness is pink slips and jail time. What supposedly separates western democracies from Nazi Germany, East Germany, Soviet Russia and China, is that our police forces are accountable for their actions. Way past the time to make it so!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Meanwhile in Oklahoma not even your kids are safe.
https://www.kxii.com/content/news/O...-Co-officer-involved-shooting--509126031.html


> Hill spoke to News 12 minutes before heading to Children's Hospital at Saint Francis in Tulsa to see her injured children.
> 
> "My 4-year-old daughter was shot in the head, and she has a bullet in her brain. And my 5-year-old has a skull fracture, my 1-year-old baby has gun shot wounds on her face and my 2-year-old child wasn't touched with any bullets," said Hill.


The po lice seem rather proud of the fact that they missed one of the kids entirely.


> "I don't know what these injuries are. And then one child, from what I understand was not injured," said Virden.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Meanwhile in Oklahoma not even your kids are safe.
> https://www.kxii.com/content/news/O...-Co-officer-involved-shooting--509126031.html
> 
> The po lice seem rather proud of the fact that they missed one of the kids entirely.


Sounds like the kids are not even safe with their parents who put them in this position

taken from the linked article:

"Smith was wanted for the April 11 armed robbery of the Hugo Pizza Hut.

"As they tried to approach the suspect, there was an incident that happened. An officer involved shooting took place," said OSBI Spokeswoman Jenny Virden.

Police say Smith was inside of a pickup with four children.

Officers say as he tried to get away he put the truck in reverse and hit one officer."


Now I would not say the shootings were justified, but using a vehicle as a weapon is certainly no way of keeping them safe when avoiding the law. The guy was also wanted for armed robbery so he would be dealt with much more caution by any officer fearing he might be armed and dangerous. If he truly cared about his children's well being he would be making some seriously different life choices.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Sounds like the kids are not even safe with their parents who put them in this position
> 
> taken from the linked article:
> 
> ...


It's a fairly sound guess the intended target was a piece of 5#it. Even so, a very basic part of firearms training is knowing what is close to and behind your intended target. The officer(s) by just spraying bullets at their intended target failed not only basic marksmanship, but were also completely oblivious to the possible presence of the kids.

If they knew who he was, then it is not a big stretch to suggest they should have known he might have kids in tow and hold off making an arrest until he was isolated.

Beyond that being wanted for armed robbery does not make someone guilty of the same. He may well be the culprit, but if that little girl proves to have suffered serious brain damage, will the officer who fired the shot be footing the bill for all of the increased costs associated with a brain damaged child and adult?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> It's a fairly sound guess the intended target was a piece of 5#it. Even so, a very basic part of firearms training is knowing what is close to and behind your intended target. The officer(s) by just spraying bullets at their intended target failed not only basic marksmanship, but were also completely oblivious to the possible presence of the kids.
> 
> If they knew who he was, then it is not a big stretch to suggest they should have known he might have kids in tow and hold off making an arrest until he was isolated.
> 
> Beyond that being wanted for armed robbery does not make someone guilty of the same. He may well be the culprit, but if that little girl proves to have suffered serious brain damage, will the officer who fired the shot be footing the bill for all of the increased costs associated with a brain damaged child and adult?


I agree, just mentioned because I do not think it is exactly black and white. Hard to say how anyone would respond if they were attacked by a vehicle even with proper training. 

Was not clear from the article though if police shot first and then he reacted by attacking with the truck or if he attacked with the truck first, hitting an officer and then the bullets were fired.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I honestly could not have made this one up. It's absolutely mind boggling. Seems to me the settlement should have been a lot higher.

https://reason.com/2019/07/03/polic...-and-killing-her-dog-over-an-unpaid-gas-bill/



> In the days leading up to the April 2014 raid, police—acting on a tip that gas and electrical service had been shut off—inspected the outside of Zorich's home, marking it as a "problem property." Zorich later called the county police to try and settle the "problem property" designation.
> 
> According to her lawsuit, Zorich had a testy exchange with one Robert Rinck, an officer assigned to the county's Problem Properties unit, during which she agreed to have code inspectors come look at the inside of her home. However, Zorich said she needed to speak with her husband first so that she could arrange a time when he could be there for the inspection as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Much closer to home, someone needs to inform the RCMP that shooting gophers on rural properties is a normal activity. Hardly worthy of a SWAT response. The charges seem more intended to be an attempt to gloss over the Mounties over reaction, rather than having any basis in reality.


https://calgaryherald.com/news/prov...down/wcm/10e988b2-c38a-46f6-a5ae-8a9354207fa6




> The Strathmore father of two is considering his legal options just days after he and his family endured a “high-risk arrest” by Mounties on a rural farm, after they’d responded to a complaint that shots had been fired at a neighbouring property.
> 
> At about 7:45 p.m. Sunday, Mounties in the town of 14,000 just east of Calgary said they were called for reports of shots fired and responded with “multiple RCMP members,” which quickly spiralled into a terrifying confrontation that left DeWolfe, his family and two friends shaken.
> 
> ...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Much closer to home, someone needs to inform the RCMP that shooting gophers on rural properties is a normal activity. Hardly worthy of a SWAT response. The charges seem more intended to be an attempt to gloss over the Mounties over reaction, rather than having any basis in reality.
> 
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/prov...down/wcm/10e988b2-c38a-46f6-a5ae-8a9354207fa6


I think as soon as police get a reports of shots fired you get a heightened response from police which makes sense. I would think a few Mounties showing up though would be able to asses the situation though before calling in SWAT. 

Some of it seems like he is exaggerating. He stated police were aiming at his head which I find hard to believe as police are trained to go for the biggest mass, not head shots like a Hollywood movie, sounds more exciting for sure though. I think the Mounties definitely need some training on interacting with people and having understanding and empathy. Unless there was stuff that we did not see or read about it should have been very easy for them to discern that there was no threat which should have de-escalated things immediately. I have no issue with them arriving alert with tactical vests and on the ready, but as soon as they see and asses the situation it should have taken a very different turn. I really hate when cops call people names as well, one of the quotes was the officer said "don't be a retard". There really is no place for that, and I think there is a severe lack of empathy in these officers.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I think as soon as police get a reports of shots fired you get a heightened response from police which makes sense. I would think a few Mounties showing up though would be able to asses the situation though before calling in SWAT.
> 
> Some of it seems like he is exaggerating. He stated police were aiming at his head which I find hard to believe as police are trained to go for the biggest mass, not head shots like a Hollywood movie, sounds more exciting for sure though. I think the Mounties definitely need some training on interacting with people and having understanding and empathy. Unless there was stuff that we did not see or read about it should have been very easy for them to discern that there was no threat which should have de-escalated things immediately. I have no issue with them arriving alert with tactical vests and on the ready, but as soon as they see and asses the situation it should have taken a very different turn. I really hate when cops call people names as well, one of the quotes was the officer said "don't be a retard". There really is no place for that, and I think there is a severe lack of empathy in these officers.


I actually have a somewhat related personal experience. I was splitting stove wood (the hard way) and saw a single Mountie driving up my lane. I walked over and we had a very brief and polite conversation where he explained he'd received reports of gunshots. We both had a good laugh and he headed off to reassure a neighbour with dementia that all was well. They certainly did not send in a SWAT team or arrive with weapons in hand. 

Long story short, fire crackers, cap guns or even splitting dry pine can all sound like gun shots.

To me the story smacks of poor or maybe inappropriate training. For every incident where a SWAT response is needed, there has to be hundreds or even thousands that are better handled without resorting to nuclear hammers. I am beginning to think that sometimes SWAT teams are sent out more or less to relieve boredom.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Any way to try to slice it shooting someone in the back is the very definition of cowardice.
https://gazette.com/news/david-rams...cle_a8f9c0f0-ba38-11e9-875e-17e0289c86eb.html


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Must be that time of year. The mom should be asking for a lot more than $50,000.

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/Mom-they-shot-me-Unarmed-12-year-old-maimed-14292681.php



> The bullet left Amir's kneecap in pieces. Surgeons attempted to put the bone back together, but fragments are still missing. A few days after surgery, Amir's wound became infected, landing him in the hospital for a second time, his family alleged. Doctors say the boy won't be able to play sports again and "will have difficulty walking and running for the rest of his life," according to the lawsuit. "Intensive physical therapy" is expected to go on for months and additional surgeries may be needed, the suit said.
> 
> Amir and his brother Eric have also been traumatized by the incident, according to the complaint. Both boys now have trouble sleeping and suffer from recurring nightmares, and are believed to be showing signs of post-traumatic stress disorder, the lawsuit claimed.
> 
> All of this could have been avoided if the officer hadn't allegedly pointed his gun at Amir, Hofeld told The Washington Post. He added that the officer was "reckless and didn't take precautions with the 12-year-old child."


EDIT: Not sure what the "allegedly pointed his gun..." crap is about. He kneecapped the kid, which is almost impossible if he was not pointing the gun at him.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/crim...atally-shot-by-deputies-sue-King-14471121.php


> he family of a 17-year-old Federal Way boy who was shot in the back and killed by King County sheriff's deputies has filed a federal lawsuit against the county, the three deputies involved and their supervisor.
> 
> Lawyers for the family of Mi'Chance Dunlap-Gittens filed the suit Thursday in U.S. District Court in Seattle, alleging that the January 2017 shooting was the outcome of a "recklessly supervised and unconstitutionally executed sting operation to seize a different teenager."
> 
> ...


So it sounds like the cops set themselves up as judge, jury and executioner. Convicted the wrong person then polished off the debacle by executing someone else. I thought it said King County but maybe that was misspelled and should have been Keystone County.

Sorry but back shooters get zero sympathy from this corner.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Even those who love New Commie World Order should watch this video. When it hit a million views it was taken down and the officer fired. Making the rounds again but probably not long for youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArzULI3D2NI


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Situation eerily similar to a recent RCMP related death in the CNP, the big difference being no earlier gunfire here in the Pass. Wonder if it will take that one 2 years to see some sort of resolution?

https://calgaryherald.com/news/crim...ead/wcm/27bf40f2-72a5-4bed-b74e-d0ae095872c5/



> For the first time, Alberta’s police watchdog has laid criminal charges against officers in connection with a fatal shooting incident.
> 
> The Alberta Serious Incident Response Team (ASIRT) has charged two Mounties with criminal negligence causing death for the 2018 fatal shooting of Clayton Crawford near Whitecourt.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The similar incident to which I referred:
https://globalnews.ca/news/6539983/asirt-blairmore-rcmp-fatal-shooting-alberta/


> RCMP said at around 5 p.m., two officers tried to stop a vehicle in the parking lot of the Home Hardware in the town in the Crowsnest Pass in southwestern Alberta.
> 
> “A confrontation occurred which resulted in the discharge of service pistols,” the RCMP said in a media release late Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cuba is a police state masquerading as a country, yet you have no problem with it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

Curious neither you nor your little meme mention all the black on black violence during these little "protests". Neither does the subject of black businesses being ransacked & burned down by blacks come up. Nor do all the black on black shooting deaths.

All you and your cadre of misinformed social justice Prog idiots can conjure up is, "******!!!"



CubaMark said:


> Blah, bla-bla-bla-blah...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You miss the point - as usual. The only question is whether you do it from ignorance or an intent to downplay the issue at hand.

Are black civilians entrusted with the same duties as police? Of course not.

The protests are against police violence against black citizens, which occurs in significantly disproportionate numbers than, e.g, white citizens. Sparked by the murder of George Floyd at the hands of cops in Minneapolis, the protests have been marred by looting and other acts of violence.

What seems to be too difficult for you to comprehend (again, perhaps intentionally) is that protesters protest. Looters loot. Criminals commit acts of violence. But in the "law and order must be respected!" mentality of you and people like you, the three are merged in your brains. It's as though you're incapable (unwilling) to hold more than one concept in your mind at any given time. 

You should have your head examined.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you see looting as an acceptable form of protest?



CubaMark said:


> You miss the point - as usual. The only question is whether you do it from ignorance or an intent to downplay the issue at hand.
> 
> Are black civilians entrusted with the same duties as police? Of course not.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

To put things into perspective a bit:

Whites account for 60% of the US population, and averaged 410 deaths-by-cops/year in the years 2017 to 2019 or 41% of the total death by cops.

Hispanics account for 18% of the US population and averaged 162 deaths-by-cops/year or 16% of the total deaths by cop.

Blacks account for 13% of the US population and averaged 222 deaths-by-cops/year or 22% of the total. 

Other ethnic groups accounted for 4% total deaths.

While unknown ethnicities made up about 16% of the deaths.

So my questions to CM and any other bleeding hearts: 
Why such a total lack of concern for the nearly 780 non-blacks who die by cop every year? 
Are those lives totally unimportant to you? 
Why do you value the lives of blacks so much more highly than those of all the others?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

You don't have a clew. You are so blinded by ideology that you can't see the forest for the trees.

Here's a free tip: Look under _cause & effect_.



CubaMark said:


> Blah, bla-bla-bla, blah


And you should ask for all your post-secondary education money back, 'cause you got screwed. Like our esteemed ex-snowboard instructor, Trudles Groper Elbowgate-McBlackface, you have the intellectual depth of a puddle.



CubaMark said:


> You should have your head examined.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Do you see looting as an acceptable form of protest?





eMacMan said:


> To put things into perspective a bit:


Guys, yer tryin' to logic a Prog. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Guys, yer tryin' to logic a Prog. Don't waste your time.


Just provoking him into the silence that follows any direct question.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A couple of additions, thankfully no deaths.
Sorry about the anon news links:
https://anewspost.com/13-year-old-a...rZVKARmViLsOI1MZAAt-Kx6jv_sINdTGJV-EB3C1ma8sg


> Earlier this month, an officer with the Salt Lake City Police Department shot a young autistic boy 11 times, nearly killing him and leaving him with injuries that will be causing him trouble for the rest of his life. Police recently released body camera footage from the officers involved in the chase that resulted in the shooting, and the videos clearly show that the young boy was not actually a threat to anyone, he was simply running away because he was scared.
> 
> 13-year-old Linden Cameron had good reason to be scared too, police shot and killed and his grandfather earlier this year, so he understandably did not see police as people who were there to help.
> 
> The police were called by Golda Barton, the boy’s mother, who had no crime to report, but just seemed fed up with her son. She told the officers on the scene that he didn’t like cops, and also told them that he might possibly be carrying a fake gun, which has seemed odd to many people who have commented on the case. If someone in the family was already killed by police, she should know better than to call them again....


EDIT: Link to Global news that does not require braving the anon news censor wall;
https://globalnews.ca/news/7349880/police-shoot-13-year-old-utah/


 https://anewspost.com/7-year-old-autistic-boy-handcuffed-face-down-and-threatened-for-nearly-40-minutes/


> In body camera footage recently released from a police encounter at an elementary school in North Carolina, a police offer can be seen treating a 7-year-old child with autism as if he was a violent criminal. In the footage, the young boy is placed face down on the ground while being handcuffed behind his back. The officer then berated and threatened the young boy for nearly 40 minutes.
> 
> The incident took place in September 2018 at the Pressly School in Statesville, North Carolina, but the video is just now being released because the boy’s mother has filed a lawsuit against the state, the school district, and the officer involved for negligence, emotional distress, and violating the Constitution......


EDIT: Much as I hate to link to CNN at least you don't have to brave the Lamestream censor tactics to get there:
https://www.cnn.com/2020/10/14/us/n...uit-school-resource-officer-autism/index.html


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

For the record I am totally disgusted by the antics of the Soros-BLM-fascist tactics. To them the 780 non blacks that cops kill annually are not relevant, and that makes the movement itself bogus.

However this article on the Breonna Taylor Grand Jury does show how corrupt those who control our lives really are. Won't happen but the Kentucky State Attorney General, Daniel Cameron belongs behind bars for his part in this debacle.

https://news.yahoo.com/a-flatout-li...secutor-after-jurors-speak-out-194712664.html



> After securing permission from a judge to speak publicly about the grand jury proceedings, an anonymous grand juror said Tuesday, in a statement released by their attorney, Kevin Glogower, that the panel was steered away from considering homicide charges and left in the dark about self-defense laws during deliberations. A second juror later backed that account, which contradicts how Cameron portrayed the indictment on Sept. 23.





> The 12-person grand jury “was not presented any charges other than the three wanton endangerment charges against Detective Hankison,” the juror said in the written statement from Glogower’s office, which was shared by Vice News. “The grand jury did not have homicide offenses explained to them. The grand jury never heard anything about those laws. Self-defense or justification was never explained either.”


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Too close to home. Alberta is clearly dedicated to bringing the Staßi back to life and making them a new home in Alberta.


> This police officer flew past my fiancé and I on 67st with no lights on in icy conditions. He stopped at a red light, we pulled up beside him and rolled our window down and asked in a civil manner “ why are you speeding with no lights on, to get an aggressive response “because I’m a police officer and responding to a call” then he said “pull over and I’ll explain it more” while turning his wheels towards my vehicle. I then said “we don’t need any more information, thanks” then light changed and we continued driving... police officer then pulled behind us and flicked his lights on.. I chose not to pull over until the gas station up ahead to get fuel. This man then couldn’t answer why he was pulling us over, eventually he came up with “this isn’t the owner of the vehicle” I told him to run the plate then. We’re not breaking the law in anyway, all we did was ask a question as ex was endangering lives at speeds like that with no lights on in icy conditions. This is most of the assault on video, it seems like the many police officers that joined this one to help him were trying to block my camera view.. but the cameras from the gas station will have recorded them kicking him and punching him in the face while he’s on the ground!! After he got cuffed, the first police officer in the video, came to me and pushed me against my vehicle, twisting my neck warmer, causing it to choke me and I spit on the ground as it caused an overload of saliva.. he then threatened that he would “punch me in the f*cking face” I said “quit choking me and I wouldn’t need to spit “ he then shut up and forcefully pushed me harder and I mentioned to him I have a separated collar bone and to calm down a little as I’m not resisting and he is in the wrong for assault.


Wanna bet this youtube post is censored in the near future?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> For the record I am totally disgusted by the antics of the Soros-BLM-fascist tactics. To them the 780 non blacks that cops kill annually are not relevant, and that makes the movement itself bogus.


A yes. I look back fondly on the 80s, and the "Save the whales" movement. No one gave a singular crap about anything else in the sea, just because attention was drawn to one particular and critical issue. They probably should have just called it "Screw the Sharks" or "Club the Seals" cause that's totally what they meant, right? That what everyone thought back then. Anything not-Whale was completely worthless, or am I confusing that with something else?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

polywog said:


> A yes. I look back fondly on the 80s, and the "Save the whales" movement. No one gave a singular crap about anything else in the sea, just because attention was drawn to one particular and critical issue. They probably should have just called it "Screw the Sharks" or "Club the Seals" cause that's totally what they meant, right? That what everyone thought back then. Anything not-Whale was completely worthless, or am I confusing that with something else?


I agree partially. I have no issue with trying to rectify issues brought on because of the colour of ones skin, that should be addressed with without doubt. The issue I have is in many cases goes beyond and creates further tension. This was said by a leader of the Toronto BLM group a few years back. It was promptly deleted from facebook for obvious reasons:

"Whiteness is not humxness," Yusra Khogali wrote in 2016. "In fact, white skin is sub-humxn."
She added that white people "are recessive genetic defects. this is factual."

So I get the anger that can be thrown at BLM when leaders of this group throw out things like this. I am sure she does no speak for all of them, but as Trump is vilified anyone who is a conservative gets tossed under the boss along with him, whether they are pro Trump or not. It appears to me there is more then just a back lash at inequalities but a vocal push beyond that.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I agree partially. I have no issue with trying to rectify issues brought on because of the colour of ones skin, that should be addressed with without doubt. The issue I have is in many cases goes beyond and creates further tension.


If feel the crux of the matter is that there isn't one issue here. There's police brutality and there's racism. They aren't being address each on their own, which leaves people feeling left out. 

I think the movement has merit, despite the extremism shown by a minority. We should no more paint BLM with broad strokes than, as you say, we should paint Conservatives in the same manner. Everyone, absolutely everyone, I guilty of ignorant generalizations on some level. There are extremists in any group, and they don't represent those groups fairly. Unfortunately, moderate people tend not to be the vocal ones. But they are the ones that need to hold extremists to account.

I'll maintain though, that for the moderate majority of BLM supporters, saying BLM does NOT mean white lives don't matter. (How one can complain about being excluded, by further excluding people is beyond me. Are asians just not worth counting? That's not directed at anyone in particular, it just seems to be a common theme.) And, even if the movement itself is unpalatable, at least it has driven people who don't support it to do some research into police brutality in general.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It's funny. Ive seen this issue explained, so, so many times on social media. Of course BLM isn't saying others don't. The fact that there's so many, that are incapable of understanding this obvious fact, is disturbing. But probably more accurate, is that it really shows the reach, of the clandestine backroom social media campaigns (that facebook is totally complicit in...) that so many, could be duped by this idea. My god! Don't BLUE live matter? AMI RITE?? The frenzy that gets whipped up so quickly, makes a lotta money I suspect. But more importantly, this kinda of bullshyte gets you elected.

I found it interesting, that a few posts back a news article about a couple who questioned a police officer's driving habits were pulled over in an apparent retaliation.

Now, reread that again, and consider if you were in say Chicago, and you're black. Imagine, rolling down your window to criticize a cop's actions, and then, not pull over when directed to do so waiting to pull over at a gas station. You may want to do that if you're black, so you're not somewhere no one can see, but there is someone whining about this like there's some kind of 'police state!' but go protest the clearly larger numbers of black people getting shot in dodgy police interactions and the cops often get away with killing them... well you should protest peacefully! Even though the vast majority do, and only a very small number are perpetrators of violence. But only do it peacefully the way the white guy says you should! Because otherwise get that SOB off the field!!! Protest like King did! Except, he got shot...

Im not sure what it will take, to get people to understand the simple concept, that saying BLM in no way erases other problems and crimes. Racism exists in all ways, but if you can't see the difference between the privilege of being white over being black even now in 2021, because 'you know some successful black people, so what's the problem?', then it's time to stop talking so much, stop watching the news so much, go out and start learning about it the real world. It may not exist in your neck of the woods, you may be lucky enough to be where people are less racist, or certainly hide it better maybe, but from my perspective, having been to a lot of cities over the years particularly stateside, it's ugly man. Still is in 2021 unfortunately.

Ive already stated that I don't think all conservatives or even people who voted for Trump are all racists, or bad in some way. While I believe Trump's rule in the White House was regressive in terms of unifying people, I believe that a significant number of trump voters believed him when he told them that he was the least racist person in the world. Mostly because, they really wanted to. So there's that to consider. It's easy for us Canucks to sit up here typing away on our keyboards making assumptions about the difference between republicans and democrats, but it's likely because they don't actually know. Racism isn't just a republican thing. I think the democrats have a good chance to show they are far more unifying than the republicans and it's on them to deliver.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

polywog said:


> If feel the crux of the matter is that there isn't one issue here. There's police brutality and there's racism.


I believe there's only one root cause. If a police officer with a certain psychological makeup senses they're in a position of power that makes them almost invulnerable to retaliation, they will use cruelty and violence to exercise their authority. The idea of which victims are the most vulnerable changes from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. Watching a video of two police officers threatening to use a taser on a few kids playing hockey in the open air demonstrates the principle — it's about the perceived balance of power and level of concern for any blowback.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ah. The world according to macfury. The police brutality to a disportionate number of black people isn’t racism, it’s just power tripping cops. Well phew.

battin a thousand still I see.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Well this has certainly been entertaining. In this thread which I started to occasionally shine a light on out of control cops, I posted a short video about Red Deer Cops. One cop was attempting to arrest a man without telling him why he was arresting him. Back-up arrived and started to whale on the guy, still refusing to tell him why he was being arrested. At that point another officer knocked the recording phone out of the womans hand and proceeded to choke her.

Now you would think that would have been worthy of some sort of response. It certainly goes to illustrate the main point I was trying to make when I started the thread.

Nope! A group of masked Kool-Aid drinkers, decided to pile onto a post from four months earlier. *A post where I pointed out what I felt was gross misconduct of the Kentucky State Attorney General, regarding the Grand Jury investigation into the homicide by cops of Breanna Taylor (who was black).* I went so far as to suggest I thought he should be jailed for this misconconduct. Was that of any interest to the Masked Kool-Aid chuggers? They said not a word when I posted it four months ago. So again nope! Having finally discovered the post 4 months later, they focused entirely on a remark I made concerning the (mis)conduct of the Burn Loot and Murder bunch. Even though it was only marginally relevant to that earlier post.

Looks like all the masked marauding whilst swilling the Covid Kool-Aid, has caused brain damage to the entire bunch. Otherwise they might at least fake some minor outrage when Cops beat up on a white guy. Especially since saying nothing does imply their tacit approval of that abuse.

By totally ignoring that current post, the Kool-Aid Gang have proven the validity of comments I have made about the BLM bunch being indifferent to police brutality, when the targets are not black.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sounds like yer chugging something yourself.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Problem is that most wokesters don't read the the posts, eMacMan.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Problem is that most wokesters don't read the the posts, eMacMan.


They can read?? The evidence for that seems rather flimsy.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Ha ha. Aw. Lenny and Squiggy. So angry.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> In this thread which I started to occasionally shine a light on out of control cops...


It's worth doing, even between fresh dumpings of word salad.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ah word salad. Still foisting the same ole, same ole eh macfury? You haven't even changed your insults. But, ‘Word salad’, that neither of you actually read.
Because if you did, emacman you would have discovered my post had nothing to do with you or your post. But you would have known that had you understood the post. It’s obvious. But you made it all about you. Because, I guess you need something to be outraged about. And macfury, desperate to jump in got caught up.

classic. Nice work once again you two.


----------

